# Bruce Willis - Quick drawing



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a quick drawing, thought i'd share it with you guy's. 
Haven't been on here for a while as I'm employed now and have been working a lot, also this drawing is the first time i've picked up a pencil for a good while too.

Feedback/critique appreciated as always,

Sarah.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Chanda! I'm hoping to get at Jeff's stage one day. I can dream


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Outstanding. Well done with the contrast of the dark and lighter tones. Beautiful smile as well...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Sarah said:


> Thank you Chanda! I'm hoping to get at Jeff's stage one day. I can dream


 oh brother. thanks for the compliment , but sheesh ....look how young and gorgeous and talented you are- bright future for you girl!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh really Jeff! -blushes- thank you so much! Im working on Tom Jones (Welsh singer if no one's familiar with him).. looking pretty good so far. Shall post finished soon hopefully!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations on your new job! Wow...I remember Bruce from his Moonlighting days opposite Cybil Shepherd (sp?) Yeah, like Doc Chanda was getting at, if I could do quick portraits this good of people,I'd make quick cash!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Cory! I would't know how to go about making cash for these.. maybe a website? if anyone has any idea's id really appreciate it if you could let me know them! ;D


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

*Grazing thoughts*

No no....people are selfish; offer people to do portraits of _them_.

At best, these are demonstrations of how accurate you can depict a person's likeness, but like George mentioned before, drawing people's kids, spouses...people got to know what you do. I'd say, draw on buses, in parks, libraries, museums, coffee shops, parties, hospital waiting rooms, schools....have some business cards ready- Sarah's Signature Portraits or something like that...tell folks you're offering "a discount to new customers in this area", like you're already established. Check with your supervisor to see if you can promote your craft at a job (maybe a offer to do a portrait of him or her 'on the house' to encourage goodwill). Like, if you can draw a small but fine mini-portrait on hard/thick 8x10 cardstock paper and prop it up someplace highly visible so when people ask about it, there you go. Make some flyers and hang them up. Consider every person you contact either is or can connect you to a potential client. Every major life event (weddings, funerals, new births/birthdays, graduations, anniversaries, promotions, etc) any occasion that calls for a gift can be met with a portrait.

Bottom line is, people cannot be patrons of a business they don't know exists. In creating portraits, you provide both a product and a service....a commodity of value which deserves to be managed. Unless a wealthy family hires you on as their permanent family portraitist, in the short term you're gonna have to be an advocate for yourself and drum up your own business (until/unless you hire your own business manager). Even maybe collaborate with a similar industry, like a portrait photography studio (maybe you can do "2 for1" consignment deals). But its not gonna just 'fall in your lap'.

From now on, let every portrait you do be either A) a commision, B) produced in a high traffic area or C) used as a bargaining chip for greater exposure or some other form of renumeration-you treat it as valuable and the world should follow lol!


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

i havent checked out this forum in awhile, congradulations! you got way better, looks exactly like him!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@cory - thank you for that awesome essay haha! I've had a lot of order's for people, but I think I need to start drawing with charcoal, because I'm not happy with the graphite as when I turn the paper it's got a shine and doesn't look good. So i'll start doing commission's once I get my charcoal pencil's i've ordered 

@rapperthatdraws - thank you!


----------

